# L1 Mod request



## scout24 (May 13, 2013)

Hi all- I will soon have a Gen6 L1 that I would like to have the emitter updated in, and the optic perhaps replaced with a reflector. If ANYONE would care to take this on, having had some experience with the L1, or knows someone who would, please post here or PM me. 

Thanks for looking, and for your help!


----------



## think2x (May 16, 2013)

Another option would be to acquire an E1E/E2E incan head and have someone make a DD tower for it. It make's an already great light even smaller with a balanced spot/flood beam.






I've done a few emitter swaps on the L1 head but haven't tried doing a reflector or anything fancy.


----------



## scout24 (May 16, 2013)

Hmmm... Thank you! Food for thought. And I have a few E series heads. Any suggestions as to a builder?


----------



## think2x (May 16, 2013)

Not a clue. I got my tower on the MP with the E1E head and Vital Gear FB1 body and modded the module to fit the L1 which is more shallow and converted to DD.


----------

